#ubuntu-freshers 2007-02-12
!LoRez:*! I'm sorry for the split folks, it appears as though one of our (usually) more reliable servers in .eu has lost its upstream.  If you happen to find it, let us know, mmmmk?  
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-02-15
!RichiH:*! Hi all. You've been asking for it, here it is. A window with no curtains, allowing you to peek in on what happens behind the scenes here on freenode. Your chance to learn what BearPerson eats for dinner, what RichiH wears to work and which car LoRez' drive.. introducing http://blog.freenode.net
